# My Galaxy A5 2017 has inconsistent suggested word behavior



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

My Samsung Galaxy A5 2017 no longer displays suggested words in some places. Could you please help? Full details below.

I got it from a Canadian mobile phone network (Vidéotron) last summer. I love that phone, it works well. However, since around October and possibly around the time that I upgraded to Android 7.0, I have noticed that suggested words (usually displayed above the digital keyboard) are no longer displayed in some apps while they are still displayed in other apps. That is very weird. I could call this “inconsistent suggested word behavior”.

For example:
In Google Now, Google Maps and IMDB the digital keyboard does not have the suggested words

In the Dropbox app: if I open a new text file, I do get suggested words when I type inside it. However, when I want to save it I do not get suggested words while I type the file name

In Firefox, I do get suggested words if I attempt to type in the URL or inside Google.ca’s website search bar.

In Gmail, Youtube, the default texting app, the default Contacts app, the Samsung Music app, Outlook app, Microsoft Word and Flipboard, suggested words are displayed above the digital keyboard like it should normally do.​ I use Android in French, but I have both English and French keyboard on it since I write messages in both languages. I can translate any menu item if required.

I did check if there was any Android update available and I am up to date already.

I originally posted in October about it and my tread did not get much success.

Do you guys have any idea how to make the suggested words consistently appear above the keyboard everywhere that I have to type something?


----------

